# Need help with bluetooth transmitter for Genie Mini



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

This isn't exactly a home theater issue, but its the closest forum I can find for my question. Please re-direct me if there's a better forum for this.

I am switching from Dish to DTV. One thing I liked about my Dish Hopper was that it had Bluetooth built into the receiver, and I could connect speakers or headphones to listen to programming if I wanted to listen in an alternate location from where the TV was or if I wanted to not disturb others while watching something. I just figured out that the Genie does not have a Bluetooth transmitter, and I want to keep my remote speaker setup in place.

What is a good BT transmitter solution that I can install, inline with the RCA audio outputs on the receiver, and leave in place for on-demand listening. I don't want to have to re-pair speakers or headsets each time I use them. Also, I'd like the ability to have multiple devices paired at once - not for simultaneous listening (although that would be nice). I would like to be able to go to the patio and listen to the game on a BT speaker. Then, later, I would like to be able to connect via my headset and listen to a movie in bed without waking anyone up.

This model (https://www.amazon.com/Upgraded-Bluetooth-Transmitter-TaoTronics-High-Fidelity/dp/B01DF1G2HA/ref=sr_1_2?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1472658625&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=taotronics+bluetooth&psc=1) seems to have some of these capabilities, but I'd like to hear some real-world experience on the subject.

Thanks!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's another choice -- it's a combined transmitter/receiver. I bought one, but haven't tried it out as yet.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016NUTG5K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

